# Beautifying my new tank



## Tuigirl (Aug 3, 2014)

Today I went shopping a bit , with the aim to make Lulus tank more attractive and betta friendly!
I already found some great suggestions for home made things on this side, s I thought I give it a go.

The haul:










I got this test- my tank is only 2.5 gallons, and only running for the past 2 weeks, so it will be still cycling. So I thought this won't hurt.










And now look how curious that fish is!!!!
Just wanted to take a picture of the tests in the tank, but she is so eager to get on a picture she had to put her little face on there!










Right, so I made two things in an arts and crafts session:
A Betta tube and a betta leaf hammock.










The betta tube idea I got from this page- someone on here is selling these. But they are also very easily made using some plastic mesh from the arts and crafts store.

I have heard that the commercial leaf hammock is not very good, so I decided to make one myself, with a satin leaf from the arts store, some polyester thread and a suction cup. 

This is the leaf in action-










Fish has not tried it yet.

The tank is too small, so I cant fit them both at once, so I will have to see what my fish likes better!


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Personally, I don't think those test things you bought will be accurate. 

You are better of using a liquid test kit - like the API's master freshwater test kit - since it is proven to be accurate and with a 2.5 gallon tank I would not want to risk using any time of testing equipment that isn't accurate.


----------



## Tuigirl (Aug 3, 2014)

Yes, I just did a bit of research and there is conflicting information on the net about if these things work or not. Some people are happy, others are not.
I also went on the official seachem website, and they say that a lot of misunderstandings come from the fact that the test only measures free ammonia, meaning the ammonia that actually is toxic, and not the one dissolved in the water. What I try to do is a 25% water change every two to three days right now, just to be on the save side.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

ok sounds good


----------



## Zuzu (Jun 24, 2014)

Will you be sewing up the edges of your tube? I'd be wary about injuries otherwise. I sewed mine all up... and balance it on the leaf hammock, because Nosey wasn't using it anyway.


----------



## Tuigirl (Aug 3, 2014)

Zuzu- I am thinking about sewing up the edges....
any suggestions on how best doing it? 
I sanded down everything already that might have been a problem, so no sharp edges anywhere.
Like your fish by the way!
Well, I just tried if Lulu actually likes the tunnel at all.
She was not really interested in the leaf at all.
I put the tunnel at the back of the tank, and it was love on first sight!
Lulu likes to swim in and out, and even had a little snooze in it.


----------



## Zuzu (Jun 24, 2014)

I held it in the tube shape and used a continental stitch through both layers:










I used three strands of embroidery thread and a size-24 tapestry needle (cross-stitcher, here). If you only have regular small-eyed sewing needles, then maybe go over each stitch twice? I'm glad that I used three strands, because the single strand of thread I used to tie my anubias has already started disintegrating!


----------



## Tuigirl (Aug 3, 2014)

Awesome, thanks!!!! Will give it a try!


----------



## Zuzu (Jun 24, 2014)

If Lulu will let you. Sounds like she's already taken a real liking to it.


----------



## Tuigirl (Aug 3, 2014)

Yeah, I could not believe it when I saw the thread on here with all the bettas liking it......to be honest, this plastic tube is not the most sexiest thing on the planet. But if the fish likes it..... who am I to argue with? ;-)


----------



## Aeon (Jul 15, 2014)

looks good...... i saw those test kits too and I just went old school paid the money and bought the liquid test cuz the strips LIE!


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

I just purchased the Seachem Ammonia Sensor, since I use Prime and it binds ammonia. Supposedly the API liquid test will show a positive reading even when the Prime has temporarily made the ammonia non-toxic. We shall see how/if it works.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

yes the API liquid does test positive for ammonia even if prime has "locked" it. However, just because it is "locked" it is still in the tank and will harm your fish once the prime wears off. For a tank to cycled properly, there needs to be no ammonia, including the ammonia that is "locked"


----------



## Tuigirl (Aug 3, 2014)

I just bought some Prime....but after I am still cycling, should I wait with using it?


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

You should use it right away. 

Use it as a water conditioner and add 1-2 drops to the tank every day as well.


----------



## Tuigirl (Aug 3, 2014)

Some tank pictures from today-
in the background you can see Lulu's plastic tube cave










And I also got a baby apple snail from a friend....


----------



## Tuigirl (Aug 3, 2014)

Now I got some real plants in the tank-
but only easy to care stuff because I only have a LED in my tank lid.
I got some free floating Anubias replacing my floatin plastic plants.
I also got some Java Moss which I attached to the ornament.
And then I tied some Java Moss to Lulu's plastic tunnel- she now likes it even more! :-D


----------



## Zuzu (Jun 24, 2014)

Looking good! I finally got Nosey's tunnel re-sewn with fishing line. OMG WHAT A PAIN.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice tank!! I've got to say, you really take some nice photos! Absolutely clear and crisp shots of your betta. I have a question, in the close up of her, there is something that looks like a stingray, which common sense tells me it's not...but what is that? Ok, i lied...two questions...what kind of camera do you have?


----------



## Tuigirl (Aug 3, 2014)

I just have an old Canon powershot digital camera. I think I am very lucky that Lulu is such a show-off and keeps still- makes her a wonderful photo model. 
I think the trick is to take pictures when the room is dark. In addition, my tank is sitting on a black surface. This limits reflections. And I clean the glass ;-). Oh, and I use the macro option on the camera. Also- patience is key.
The "stingray"- :-D - that is a piece of cuddlefish bone. I have a baby golden apple snail in the tank with Lulu. Our water is quite soft and acidic, so the snails needs some calcium supplement. I know, it is not very aestetic.....but I don't want to hide it too much so the snail has trouble getting to it.


----------



## sparrow317 (Jun 16, 2014)

Your pictures are amazing! They look like the ones on aquabid lol


----------



## BettaGirl612 (Aug 7, 2014)

I wish I was creative lol


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

Ah geez, I have a Powershot....completely forgot about it. I had a really nice camera that got dropped and I never got a new one. Hence the reason I never post pics. (That...and I probably couldn't remember how anyway! ) I'm going to have to search for it. 
And lol, cuttlebone would have been my last guess!


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Tuigirl said:


> Now I got some real plants in the tank-
> but only easy to care stuff because I only have a LED in my tank lid.
> I got some free floating Anubias replacing my floatin plastic plants.
> I also got some Java Moss which I attached to the ornament.
> And then I tied some Java Moss to Lulu's plastic tunnel- she now likes it even more! :-D


What camera do you use?


----------



## Tuigirl (Aug 3, 2014)

Just an old Canon powershot.... ;-)
See above.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

so expensive! >.<


----------



## Tuigirl (Aug 3, 2014)

Nah, got the smallest and cheapest model.... ;-)
And it is now 7 years old....


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Wow. My mom own a Nikon that she doesn't want me touching D: (She doesnt even know how to use it XD)


----------



## Tuigirl (Aug 3, 2014)

Okay, so after I had some time yesterday, I did a big tank clean (gently removing some of the excess slimy bacteria in the tank and general maintenance). 
I also added some more plants, tying some Java fern to the ornaments and adding some floating Elodea.
I also decided to try out some "aquascaping" after I saw some really great ideas in another thread.
Some other people on here were using colourful pebbles in a tank to shape a "river" or "lake". After my tank is small (2.5g) I decided to create a little "pond" using blue pebbles. Came out quite sparkly....
I call my creation "SHADY POND"










I think the colour and sparkle of the pebbles fits perfectly to Lulu!
See her checking it out!










Grumpy face..... what happened to my territory?










Now what do I do first?
Check out the new plants?
Or the pebbles?


----------

